# Control para tv



## juancayuso (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola a todos y a todas
Necesito controlar la tv con el ordenador y he pensado en hacerlo con el puerto paraleo o con un puerto de infrarrojos, agradecería mucho a quien me ayudara,
No tengo ni idea de hacerlo con un puerto de infrarrojos, todo lo que he leido es para PDA y no hevisto nada para pc.
Con un puerto paralelo he pensado sacar cables que van a un mando a distancia de la tv.

No se si para el caso de puerto infrarrojos hay funciones o alguna libreria ya creada para poder llamar a esas funicones y controlarla.

Gracias por adelantado, espero que algien me ayude , no hay mucha informaciónrmaicon a este respecto 

gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 25, 2007)

empieza por aqui
http://www.lirc.org/


----------



## juancayuso (Jul 29, 2007)

ok gracias voy a mirar este enlace


----------



## juancayuso (Jul 29, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo por el enlace anterior, lo estoy leyendo y es muy interesante,¿pero no sabrás de algo parecido para window?, es que mi trabajo es en window

Thank


----------

